# How to add if conditions in HTML code??



## Devendra (Jan 26, 2011)

How to add if conditions in HTML code??


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jan 30, 2011)

It depends what you want to do. 
You can create conditional comments (http://www.positioniseverything.net/articles/cc-plus.html) but only for Internet Explorer.

If you want completely different code based on a condition, you need to use a scripting language like PHP or one of the ASP.NET languages. The script creates different code depending on the requirements. 

Denis


----------

